

OLAP app - sangguine

Hi. I was wondering if there are any good OLAP application online that uses MySQL as the database.
======
socksandsandals
You could try Pentaho, they are RDBMS-agnostic: <http://pentaho.org>. I've
evaluated them in the past and though I've never used them, they seem good for
certain types of OLAP.

